# Alimentación en moto cuando esté en marcha



## Hitman062 (Abr 3, 2021)

Hola buenas, quería consulta si hay algún lado en una moto donde pueda sacar positivo que esté solo activo cuando la moto este en marcha (motor encendido), intenté sacarlo de la luz pero no funcionó.
Lo que nesesito es alimentar un típico cargador de teléfono de los que van en el mechero del auto, solo que en este caso está adaptado para cargar una batería de 5v que alimenta un circuito de encendido, sin irme por las ramas, el cargador que intento conectar soporta de 5v a 40v de entrada, pero no puedo encontrar un cable que cuando la moto este encendida de energía.
La moto en cuestión es una Corven 150, como dije anteriormente intenté sacarlo del foco delantero pero no tengo energía aunque el foco esté encendido, salvo que esté apuntando al cable erróneo, si es así y me pueden indicar el color del cable estaría genial


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 3, 2021)

Búscalo en el tambor de la llave de encendido. No te olvides de usar un fosible en medio lo mas cerca de donde saques la alimentación (Para un simple cargador, yo usaría uno de 5A).


----------



## Hitman062 (Abr 3, 2021)

El tema que en el tambor es contante la energía y no quiero utilizar la batería de la moto para cargar la batería que alimenta al circuito


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Aunque no lo creas el positivo cuando esta en marcha es lo mismo que la batería...  Entonces instala otro generador o dinamo... asi lo usas solo cuando esta en marcha el motor
Todo el mundo lo conecta al tambor... y se usa como un accesorio


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 3, 2021)

En el tambor deberías tener un positivo directo de batería siempre y uno conmutado al accionar la llave. Normalmente uno no deja la moto en contacto mucho tiempo por lo que el positivo de contacto mayormente esta presente casi el mismo tiempo que la moto esta en marcha.

De todas formas me quede perplejo por el sistema de encendido alimentado por una batería de 5v. Si es el encendido de la moto misma ¿ porque no usar un regulador con el positivo de contacto y evitar tener que usar una segunda batería ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Una foto de lo quieres instalar


----------

